
Simplest live chat widget on the planet - xumx
https://keyreply.com/chat/
======
xumx
A chat support widget built around URL Schemes. Good for small business and
personal website owners.

[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/chat-by-
keyreply](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/chat-by-keyreply)

